# 1month American show racer pigeon for free adoption



## kelly10 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey,
i am Kelly.I am some how confused.I am looking for a caring family thats gonna re-home this my grey bird for me.the bird has been DNA tested and is very good with children.She flies around the yard and is poty trained.
Thanks and i will be very grateful to any person who is willing to help.
contact at [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kelly

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Where are you located and would you be willing to ship the bird?


----------



## kelly10 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the interest*

Hello,
thanks very much for the interest you have in this lonely baby.I and my husband are also very happy to inform you that we will do everything possible to make sure that we ship to you the bird if you are serious.
We are located in Buea in the South West Province .The shipping will take about 9hours .
If you are willing get back to us now @ [email protected].
Kind Regards 
God Bless


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm, I already messaged you about the parrot but I am also interested in this bird mainly because it is good with kids. My niece(she is eleven) is ALWAYS at my house playing with my birds I have talked to her mother about getting her one of her own, of course it would be kept at my house so it would have other birds to play with but it would be HER bird. She is a wonderful caring kid, when she gets older she is going to start an animal rescue she has already rescued two rabbits(one from a hawk and another from a snake) a one eyed turtle, five cats(they have been adopted now) and a hamster. I am really interested I would like to get her something to cheer her up she has been through alot lately, right now she is being admitted into the hospital(its her birthday) so I would like to hear more about this bird and maybe a picture... And if anyone feels like it please say a prayer for her.


----------



## kelly10 (Oct 1, 2007)

*hello thanks for the mail..*

Wow.....
what a great deal to hear that mu bird will be going to somebody who is very caring.
Haaaa thats great.Ok, i dont know how to upload the picture of the bird.For the reason,just mail me @ [email protected] so that i send you the latest pictures and means of shipment.
Thanks dear and great the child for me too and tell her that God will take care of her.


----------



## Gleeter Sux (Nov 17, 2007)

*Gleeter is a scam*

Just a heads up -

Gleeter is yet another wire transfer scam idiot.

This is the scam where they offer you the dog/pigeon/what have you for free, just so long as you pay the 'shipping'. This ends up being hundreds of dollars above the original quote, and there's never any animal ever shipped.

I discovered that this moron had stolen MY puppy photos off of my blog, and then was using them to post in ads for puppies for sale. Worst of all, they were also posted in my French Bulldog photos website!

I've since done searches on this email address, and they have TONS of "free to good home ads". English bulldogs, French Bulldogs, American Bulldogs, pigeons, etc - even timber!!

I've found them claiming to be from Cameroon, from Singapore, from Texas and tons of other places.

Do NOT trust this person, and DO NOT send them any money.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for the warning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks,

Be very careful what you say about others here. If you libel another member, then you put Pigeon-Talk in a difficult position. 

Terry


----------

